# The thing that surprises me the most.



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

So in all my reading on these boards the thing that really surprises me the most is what people are willing to forgive and move on from. I will never understand it. The most vicious and brutal betrayals and yet they still hang on to the person like they are a God send. The next thing that surprises me is that they somehow feel like there will ever be a day when they will get over it. Like years of pain and they still hang on. I will never understand it.

The other one is that I don't think I have ever read a thread from someone who truly went off the rails and then realized how they blew up everyone's lives. I guess that is not surprising at all. Even the post where you read from WS who lets say had long term affairs and are sorry, even those you can tell the people are kind of off. None of them seem well adjusted. But the ones who were in seemingly good marriages for years and then one day just blow their whole lives up. You never hear from these people, what happens to them? There has to be a moment when it all comes crashing down right?

Like you go from a normal potential retirement seemingly off into the sunset to boom off with your biker boyfriend in some shack (surprisingly not that uncommon as you would think). There has to be a point where you are like, what the hell did I just do.

Also I guess I shouldn't be surprised but I really am surprised at how many more BS in R post then WS. I mean why does the BS always seem so much more invested. The post stuff like my WS reads here, but do they? Or is this again projection. If you are a WS shouldn't you be doing the questioning. This to me has really shaped my feelings about R in general.


----------

